# New Black Bison pics from Wald R35 GTR



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Allways a delight to visit their webpage.:smokin: . .haven't seen them in the forum yet.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

OMG that is stunning! Got a link to their site - I want more


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

again still not sure on the wheels or the rear arch, the front fogs look a bit out of place, appart from that it looks good from the back!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Whoever took the photos knew how to make the GTR look good.

Whiff of DBRS9


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

these fogs looks better to me....it's a wald kit too??


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

love those rear arches! 

this kit really brings out the agressive lines of the GTR a treat a lot like skylines 
looking like a japanese muscle car again 

i think all those photos are missing is the 4 lights constantly on conversion thingy


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Kit for sale on ebay


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

jamo said:


> love those rear arches!
> 
> this kit really brings out the agressive lines of the GTR a treat a lot like skylines
> looking like a japanese muscle car again
> ...


I wasn't aware the wider rear arches plus the rivets in the design were a homage to the oldskool GTRs


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

doggiehowser said:


> I wasn't aware the wider rear arches plus the rivets in the design were a homage to the oldskool GTRs


spot on mate , even the two lines in the black part of the front bumper (linear vents) are a homage to the C10.

I love the wald stuff, happy they moved away from the two cent VIP tuning and are making now high quality body kits.:clap:


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

simzimma said:


> these fogs looks better to me....it's a wald kit too??


That's a concept rendering that the WALD kit is based on.


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

Would love to have some decent res versions of these (1920+). Anyone seen any floating around the web?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we have only done 1 WALD kit so far 

but they really do make the lines of the GTR stand out

those photos are ace!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

are they 21 inch wheels?
Or is the car just much lower.?


----------

